# Wilderness Custom arrows..made for killing



## robert carter (Dec 22, 2011)

I got to looking for some wood arrows and Snag at Wilderness Custom Arrows offered to build me a few "test" arrows so I could find out what worked before buying a bunch. He sent me 4 arrows fletched two 50/55 and two 55/60 at a very modest price .

    I played a bit and got the 50/55 arows shooting like ..well arrows are supposed to shoot. The 55/60 arrows shot very good as well with just a touch heavier head on them. 
  Long story short I liked how well they shot so much and how much quieter they were that I put a Simmons Tiger Shark on one and headed to the deep swamp this evening.
  About a mile from the road across a grown up clearcut and a run of water is an Island with a lot of pines and Galberry bushes as well as palmettos. A lot of browse and the thickest place around. I hung a loc- on there late September so it would be ready for hunting come "pressure" time so I could slip in quiet I killed a nice 8 pt here years back and had hopes for the same but would shoot any deer that came by. December deer hunting around my house is tuff.
   I got settled in the lock-on after moving a lot of pine straw from the seat and platform. Good cover around me and I could shoot to 4 different trails all under 20 yards and a new scrape was about 25 yards upwind...perfect.
  A buzzard flew in a tree 30 yards behind me. I thought it was a Turkey at first . I felt funny with a Buzzard sitting beside me so I leaned out and ran it off by waving my hand. I was sitting thinking about a hunting video I watched once where a guy was missing a deer and the cameraman was laughing at him because he had a Buzzard sitting in a tree beside him that was not gonna get to eat.Then I heard footsteps coming...

   I got my bow in my hand and cupped my hand to my ear and was trying tell where the deer were then I spotted one coming from my left to right. I turned to shoot if it kept coming by then I heard another deer coming behind me on a trail that comes almost under the tree at probably 5 yards. The first deer went by in to thick of cover so I waited on the second. It came out from under me and started the way the other deer went . Quartering steep I tried ti slip an arrow right over the ham and up through the chest.. Done.
  The deer spun to the right and tore out hard...
   I sat on till dark and eased out of the tree after taking a compass bearing of the last place I heard the deer.Walked over to where the deer was standing and shined my light the way it had ran and saw a reflection...


  After looking at the arrow I decided to wait a bit...

  I always put reflective tape on my hunting arrows and it makes finding the start of a blood trail easy sometimes. A little farther and ...



Gotta love the Simmons Broadheads...



  Deer # 11 for the year. My best year deer hunting with a stickbow. 3 pig and 2 Spring Gobblers and 11 deer ...I think my new shooting style works for me...



  Kinda spooky on the way back through in the dark. Thank you Lord for another great day..RC


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2011)

You killin me man..


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowhunting October Whitetails?

The video? It's right on the tip of my tounge....


----------



## kennym (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job RC!!

"Long story short I liked how well they shot so much and how much quieter they were"  

This part, is that quieter than carbon, by any chance?


----------



## robert carter (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it was Bowhunting October Whitetails II or scrape hunting or something. It had the Wensels in it.A long time ago.RC


----------



## robert carter (Dec 22, 2011)

Much Quieter than carbon.RC


----------



## T.P. (Dec 22, 2011)

robert carter said:


> I think it was Bowhunting October Whitetails II or scrape hunting or something. It had the Wensels in it.A long time ago.RC



I think you're right. Them were some good videos, classics even.


----------



## kennym (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been thinkin that! I may have to go back to wood myself.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 22, 2011)

Good deal!  I think 10 for the season is gonna be about all I can do.  They done went underground around here.


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 22, 2011)

RC... Can I come just follow you around? Be an apprentice? Drag deer for you? Get you a coke??? 

I mean... Really man. This is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Good deal!  I think 10 for the season is gonna be about all I can do.



Only ten...

All of them are special, but those taken this late in the season are real special. Good job Robert...again.


----------



## NavyDave (Dec 22, 2011)

should'nt you be making a video or somethin?  You're a machine!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice! I second the video


----------



## Dennis (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats again, Ok what is this new shooting style?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great Job RC!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2011)

Great going, RC. You've been awfully hard on 'em this season. The critters, that is...


----------



## Al33 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congratulations Robert, not only on #11, but your best year ever with the bow! 

I am in awe of your accomplishments and successes. I will never come close to achieving the level of success that you, Chris, and Mike (dmwolfskin) accomplish with your bows but I am certainly inspired by them. Really proud for all of you guys that show the rest of us what can be done with a simple stick & string.  Now go get #12 and good luck, but I doubt you will need any good luck wishes.

BTW, I love my wood arras, especially the rear tapered ones.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2011)

Unbelievable year for anyone except you!


----------



## ky_longbow (Dec 23, 2011)

congrats RC , you da man !


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2011)

Great stuff Robert!


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Robert!! Been fun reading all your stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for showin the rest of us how it can be done, congrat !!!!


----------



## gtfisherman (Dec 23, 2011)

Just ordered a test pack of these arrows. Seems like a really nice guy to deal with. very helpful!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 23, 2011)

Good job RC!


----------



## doofus (Dec 23, 2011)

dangitall man....that's great!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## Rare Breed (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 23, 2011)

Good Job RC


----------



## gurn (Dec 24, 2011)

RC man I just dont know what ta say. Your ah insperation to us all. Thanks for that great story. 
Can you explain your new shootin style. I'm all ears.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats on a great season Robert. I think I could send you some arrows made out of uncooked spaghetti noodles and you figure out how to kill an animal with them.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2011)

WTG SWAAMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad for ya buddy!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 26, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!  That's a really nice doe too.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice going R.C.. I can't imagine life without the outdoor and its' critters. I feel sorry for those people that only know asphalt and concrete. Here's to the New Year  and may it be as bountiful as 2011. Mike


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2011)

dang man! great job. proud for you and congratulations on such an incredible year. you are flat out layin' them down.


----------

